
More than 5k inmates at this prison die every year - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/10/04/asia/philippines-inmate-deaths-intl-hnk-scli/index.html
======
shaneprrlt
Absolutely disgusting, I wish the US could demonstrate how to humanely deal
with prison inmates, but unfortunately, conditions here are piss poor as well.
:(

~~~
Fjolsvith
Yeah, in one US prison I was at, we had three guys die from medical issues one
year. And, we were forced to live two guys to one cell! Outrageous!

